# Rocky getting a diaper



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I posted a couple weeks ago how I wanted to teach Rocky how to fetch me a diaper. It is still a work in progress, but here is a video of him:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Now thats really cute - Thanks


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great work! Next he'll be changing it!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

That is so cute! You must have to grab it from him quickly so he doesn't eat it!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh! That is the cutest thing EVER!! Great job!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice job.....I agree, though...next you've got to teach him to change it...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That's sooooooo great!!! Nothing like a some Golden helping paws!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Actually, he has not tried to eat one yet. He brings it right to us. If he comes to me and I say "sit" and he will sit and automatically drop it.

But, if I could get him to change it, it would be nice


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh... that's just soo great!! How did you ever manage to teach him that? Clicker training??


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent. He's come such a long way. That was really cute.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Oh my gosh... that's just soo great!! How did you ever manage to teach him that? Clicker training??


When I first wanted to teach him this, I asked for advice. So, I didn't figure this out on my own
But, at first we would give him the diaper and have him take it to me and my hubby. 
Then I would take him with me to my daughters room to get the diaper and I would hand it to him and he would take it down to my hubby.
Then the other day I was in her room and asked him to get me a diaper and he went right into the closet and got me one. He won't go up stairs on his own yet to get it, but if I am in my daughters room or if I am in the hallway he will go in and get it.
I don't know if you can tell or not, but he actually had three diapers in his mouth in the video! 
I am so proud of him!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

yay! I'm so glad to see he finally learned it


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good boy, Rocky! Now, to get him to learn how to change the diaper! What a helpful guy he is!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

That's great! You always need an extra hand (or paw!) with a baby!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's awesome!!! And it didn't take that long to teach either. Good work Rocky...and mommy too!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow! What a smart boy!! I am so impressed!! I do have a question-how do you have time to teach him tricks with babies in the house????????


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Wow! What a smart boy!! I am so impressed!! I do have a question-how do you have time to teach him tricks with babies in the house????????



During their naps when I should be cleaning, doing laundry, paying bills, etc. lol


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Impressive! 

I don't know about teaching him to change it--but knowing dogs like I do I bet you could teach him (and he would be glad to help) you clean up some of the 'mess' cough cough....

Every little bit helps right? 

He is a gooood boy! Love him lots when he brings you one!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well teach him to pay the bills next.  Good job, Rocky is a very smart boy!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, there's "Seeing Eyes For The Blind" dogs, maybe you could start "Diaper Dogs for The New Moms"?

That was very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job Rocky....Mine would have ran right past me and out the door to destroy it all over the yard.......:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so proud of the awesome progress you've made with Rocky. He is obviously so happy with himself; he knows he is helping you. And when the diaper phase is complete, you can easily transfer this retrieving work to many other tasks. Thank you for posting this video! I've watched it over and over.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocky said:


> During their naps when I should be cleaning, doing laundry, paying bills, etc. lol



I get online instead of doing all that boring stuff


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I can now give the command from down in the living room and he will go all the way upstairs to get it. 
Although, sometimes he goes up and gets me when even when I don't ask-lol. I think he just wants a treat


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rocky said:


> I can now give the command from down in the living room and he will go all the way upstairs to get it.
> Although, sometimes he goes up and gets me when even when I don't ask-lol. I think he just wants a treat


Well you know, dog's noses are better than human noses. Maybe he just smells something before you do! could be quite a help in potty training. Rocky just brought a diaper but we don't need it yet...hurry to the potty!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Jazz's Mom said:


> Well you know, dog's noses are better than human noses. Maybe he just smells something before you do! could be quite a help in potty training. Rocky just brought a diaper but we don't need it yet...hurry to the potty!



LOL....maybe your right? Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That Rocky is one smart puppy! That was a great video and great task that he has learned. You can tell he is so proud of himself. Fantastic job Mom!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocky said:


> I can now give the command from down in the living room and he will go all the way upstairs to get it.
> Although, sometimes he goes up and gets me when even when I don't ask-lol. I think he just wants a treat


Ha ha ha! I think that's pretty funny and smart!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

flamingo_sandy said:


> Ok, there's "Seeing Eyes For The Blind" dogs, maybe you could start "Diaper Dogs for The New Moms"?
> 
> That was very cool, thanks for sharing!


Oooh! I like that one! They should train service dogs whose job is to help out new moms with all the myriad tasks they need to do on a daily basis!

Great video by the way!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great job Rocky! ...............


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I am soooo impressed !!!


----------



## Flashbrite (Apr 12, 2007)

Who needs a beer! Around here we need the diaper! LOL Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CUTE! In my head I sorta pictured him trying to take one off the butt of the child whose voice you hear in the background! Haha!

Great job!

Where are the diapers located? Great object discrimination on his part, as I'm sure there's lots of other stuff in the baby's room!

-S


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

LaurJen said:


> I get online instead of doing all that boring stuff


Hey! Me, too!! Who needs clean clothes anyway?  They're just gonna get dog hair all over 'em again!


----------

